# bitch tits



## GH Consigliere (Feb 24, 2014)

What are the symptoms when you think your getting them. And what are the protocols To stop them.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Feb 24, 2014)

Usually when you can lactate across the room it's a good sign


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 24, 2014)

Sometimes ^^ why is that a Sign?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 24, 2014)

All jokes aside when I bump on something my nipple hurts and not sure but I feel a bump. Not sure if am thinking to much about it and think it's there. But hurts sometimes


----------



## vassille (Feb 24, 2014)

GH Consigliere said:


> What are the symptoms when you think your getting them. And what are the protocols To stop them.



what are you on?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## mr.buffman (Feb 24, 2014)

Raloxifine


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2014)

vassille said:


> what are you on?



Am on 1000mg of sust 100mg of npp weekly 40mg of dbol. 4ui of hgh 2ui in the morning and 2 per work out. Admix 30mcg


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2014)

Real feedback please


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are definitely symptoms... I wouldn't mess around with it, I would jump on some prevention steps now. The earlier you stop it the better.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2014)

Bet so stop my cycle completely? and start my TAMOXIFEN?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 25, 2014)

Aromasin 12.5mg EOD to 25mg ED depending on how well/quickly it works.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 25, 2014)

I am not sure what the answer to that is. No chem expert by a longshot, as evidenced by yeah I got some gyno from my inexperience. Combined some compounds without doing good enough research. I was able to get rid of it with Tamoxifen, 20mg ed for 60 days and just lowering dose of test to 200mg/ew. I'm on HRT anyway. Hopefully some more experienced ones can jump in and inform a better route to take. If it was me and I had no further advice I would drop the doses way down, 20mg Tamox ed for as long as it takes, and .5 Adex EOD.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 25, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Aromasin 12.5mg EOD to 25mg ED depending on how well/quickly it works.




Suicidal inhibitor to knock down the estro and continue cycle? Not hijackin', just trying to learn.....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 25, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Suicidal inhibitor to knock down the estro and continue cycle? Not hijackin', just trying to learn.....



That's what I use. Your results may be different. Remember that compounds like Aromasin and Femara are very strong.

If nothing works...this may help...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok will lower my dose and take tge proper steps.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Feb 25, 2014)

No bro don't stop u will kill your sex drive , stay on and get letro and taper up to  2.5 and stay there till symptoms go away then taper back down make sure u have Stane or armidex cause u don't want to get estrogen rebound it work for me took a month but mine was as big as a marble


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

nipples feel itchy on the inside....

letro! stay on with letro tho or you will be a very crabby fella


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 25, 2014)

get letro and nolva from purchase peptides


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 25, 2014)

Lactation will only occur in the presence of very huigh levels of prolactin.  Estrogen will not cause lactation, which is the cause of most gyno.  In fact, you can't ge gyno without estrogen, as estrogen is critical for breats development.  Women only lactate during pregnancy, when prolactin levels are very high.  You don't see non-pregnant women walking around with milk squirting out of their tits, so why would a man lactate just because he has gyno?  He won't.  The point here is that lactation is NOT a symptom of gyno---it is a symptom of excess prolactin.  If you are not using prolactin elevating drugs, you will never have to worry about this...and even most people who do use prolactin elevating drugs don't experience this side effect.   It is relatively rare.

Initial symptoms of gyno include itchiness and slight swelling. Often, itchiness is the first sign...immediately followed by swelling.  If you find yourself scratching your nipples during your cycle, there is a very good chance that estrogen is getting out of control and breast development has been initiated.  Now, of you catch things at this stage, there will not be any permanent growth.  However, if you let hard lumps start to form, you may be able to shrink it a bit, but in most cases it will never go away completely, especially if the growth is significant.

Ideally, you should use an AI when you begin your cycle, so that estrogen levels never get out of control to begin with, but if there is already a problem, you want to use Nolvadex, as Nolva will stop the problem immediately be knocking estrogen off the estrogen receptor sites in the nipple.  AI's prevent the further formation of estrogen, but they don't do anything to stop estrogen which has already been formed, so nolva is your best course of action in times of emergency.

Also, many people tend to get paranoid about gyno and start over-reacting, even when nothing is wrong.  The thing is, when you get gyno, you can see it.  That's what gyno is--the formation of breast tissue...and breasts are visible!  If you can't see or feel anything, then your fine.  When you can see visible swelling and/or they are itching in a way you would never normally experience, then you need to start doing something about it.  However, you should never even get to this point, as you should not be using aromatizable drugs without a properly dosed AI.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 25, 2014)

Just think, if you do start lactating, you won't have to wake your wife up to breast feed the baby in the middle of the night.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> How long have you been using gear for and been a rep but don't even know what gyno symptoms are??



This is my first hand with maybe symptoms, and want to be safe, I want to make sure it is or not gyno. I been a rep for 3 years. But been running cycles for about six years. So it's my first hand with it , I want to continue learning about my body. To avoid issues and learn instead of just reading about it.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 25, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Lactation will only occur in the presence of very huigh levels of prolactin.  Estrogen will not cause lactation, which is the cause of most gyno.  In fact, you can't ge gyno without estrogen, as estrogen is critical for breats development.  Women only lactate during pregnancy, when prolactin levels are very high.  You don't see non-pregnant women walking around with milk squirting out of their tits, so why would a man lactate just because he has gyno?  He won't.  The point here is that lactation is NOT a symptom of gyno---it is a symptom of excess prolactin.  If you are not using prolactin elevating drugs, you will never have to worry about this...and even most people who do use prolactin elevating drugs don't experience this side effect.   It is relatively rare.
> 
> Initial symptoms of gyno include itchiness and slight swelling. Often, itchiness is the first sign...immediately followed by swelling.  If you find yourself scratching your nipples during your cycle, there is a very good chance that estrogen is getting out of control and breast development has been initiated.  Now, of you catch things at this stage, there will not be any permanent growth.  However, if you let hard lumps start to form, you may be able to shrink it a bit, but in most cases it will never go away completely, especially if the growth is significant.
> 
> ...




Right my estrogen is 51.4 pretty high but not breath tissue


----------



## SuperLift (Feb 26, 2014)

Great response by MikeA.  I wouldn't mess with your cycle, just continue as you were.  What did you say you had for AI?  I read that you have nolva is that it?  I would immediately start taking the Nolva at 10mg or so a day. That should help block the estrogen.  At 1g test I would also throw in some arimidex or aromasin.  I take arimidex because it's free for me. I take about 1mg/day when I'm taking that much test.


----------

